# Which stones?



## ssfarm (May 13, 2012)

I am just now looking into using rhinestones, and am wondering which stones are the best for the value? I dont want to shell out the dough for Swarovski's just yet, so what is a NICE alternative?


----------



## RCouture (Jul 21, 2011)

Korean or DMC rhinestones. DMC rhinetones are made to imitate Swarovski rhinestones.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

just buy Chinese stones from shine art. you will have to email them for their price list but they are the most affordable around.


----------



## SparkleWear (Apr 17, 2013)

Does anyone use or know the quality of Preciosa stones? They're supposed to be comparable to Swarovski.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Korean from Shineart.


----------



## Amy Ho (Apr 26, 2013)

Swarovski is the best quality stone, and Preciosa stones is next to it. Preciosa with 8~10 facets.


----------



## Amy Ho (Apr 26, 2013)

If you cloth are not in high line market, Korean stone is enough, it's most cost-effective.


----------

